
Myanmar units of measurement - curtis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myanmar_units_of_measurement
======
eimg
I'm from Myanmar and not sure why this is posted here.

It's true that the traditional units are still in use. Mostly in rural areas
and, local markets and small stores in cities.

Although not all the unites from smallest to largest are all in use. Mostly
middle parts of those unit are in common use. e.g., only Htwa (length from tip
of your thumb to pinky finger), Taung (length from your fist to elbow), Lan
(length of stretch of both hands) are in common use of length. Same goes to
weight and volume as well. Even local people don't know the correct
measurement of smaller and higher ones.

I have created a converter app for that (Burmese language):
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eimaung.th...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.eimaung.thamardi)

Imperial units are also in used, such as mile in highway roads, inches to
measure clothes, feet to measure building, pound to weight foods, etc...
Government is trying to migrate metric system (I think there was an official
statement), but without proper plan, no progress so far.

So, you will see all three of systems are in use in mixture of here and there.
It's so mess-up. We have serious standardize problems. Measurements is not the
only one. There is a similar story with character sets and encoding that
seriously messing up Myanmar language on computer.

~~~
MoBattah
How visible is the genocide against the Rohingya?

------
billpg
I'd mock, but my own country's people are doggedly refusing to give up our own
traditional units too.

------
wsc981
Not sure why the Myanmar units of measurement are posted here, but might as
well add the Thai units of measurement:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thai_units_of_measurement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thai_units_of_measurement)

~~~
pmontra
Probably they make news because they're still the main units used in the
country

> Most of the nation uses Burmese units only, although Burmese government web
> pages in English use imperial and metric units inconsistently

------
bouvin
This struck me as remarkable:

ငါးမူးသား(nga mutha): Literally "five mutha", but in fact it is only four.

~~~
gjm11
It's no worse than the French use of "huit jours" (lit. eight days) to mean a
week, or the terminology for musical intervals where a _one-note_ interval is
called a "second". I'd guess that the origin might the same in each case: if
you start at 1 and count up N times, you get to N+1.

------
purplezooey
Yuzana give me a full pour here, kawtha I got a designated driver.

